# Has anybody made their own version of Festool Parallel FS-PA



## Charlie Woody (13 Feb 2013)

Has anyone made their own version of Festool parallel side fence FS- PA 495717 & Guide Extension FS - PA - VL 495718?

Just looked up the Festool recommended prices for both total £293! Can't justify that but need something to speed up and improve accuracy of making a load of repeat cuts in 10 sheets of mdf.

Suggestions on a postcard :lol: no much better idea suggestions on this thread please :lol:


----------



## chippy1970 (13 Feb 2013)

Charlie search the festool owners group ,there's a few guys on there that made their own.

I bought the guides a few years ago think I only used them once so ended up selling them to a member here.


----------



## carlb40 (13 Feb 2013)

Can't find it at the mo, but on youtube there is a german dude who uses the ts55 and apart from the track, he has made loads of extra's inc what you are asking about.

Pretty sure the link is on the festool owners group


----------



## Steve Maskery (14 Feb 2013)

Yes I have. In fact I showed it to one of the Festool directors some considerable time before they launched their version...
The only part you have to buy is a self-adhesive tape, the rest is a few bits of wood and a piece of plastic from a CD case.
All the details are on Workshop Essentials Volume 1.
Since then I've also made a version for cutting strips which are narrower than the track.

I have one customer in South Africa who liked it so much that he made one and gave it to a friend as a Christmas present!
S


----------



## Charlie Woody (14 Feb 2013)

Steve Maskery":qxq1icy8 said:


> .....
> All the details are on Workshop Essentials Volume 1.
> Since then I've also made a version for cutting strips which are narrower than the track.
> 
> S



Steve

Does that mean the narrow strips version is not on Vol 1?


----------



## Steve Maskery (14 Feb 2013)

Yes, I designed it considerably later. But I do have a PDF with instructions and pictures which I would be happy to supply FOC with the DVD (and to any existing WE customers, too). It's built in exactly the same way, it just locates slightly differently.
S


----------



## Woodmatt (20 Feb 2013)

Is this the sort of thing you were looking for

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBBozODQ ... e=youtu.be

If you go to about 4mins 20 seconds

Matthew


----------



## rdesign (21 Feb 2013)

I made a Fold up table 9 feet long. I put a strip of the material one at the top and one at the bottom and clap my rail to this then screw a block to the table the distance I need from my cut, just stay pushing in the board under the fence much quicker. need the plastic splinter gaurd fitted.


----------



## John51 (3 May 2013)

I wanted those for so long as once in a while I make skinny loudspeakers (Zigmahornets) and need repeatable cuts.

What I bought instead was an Incra T-rule after it dawned on me that all I needed was for the pencil line to be in the right place. 

If you really do want them and you know a shop that has them, try standing there with a sad sticker shock look on your face and see what happens. Festool want the RRP maintained but price fixing is illegal here so lots of quiet deals done.


----------

